# Clipper blade and comb question.



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I got a 1-1/2 inch attachment comb for my clippers, to do a puppy cut on Ray. I have a #10 blade. Does a #30 work a lot better with a long comb?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope Hedy chimes in on this one! I find that I can't really do anything with the longer combs. I use the short ones for the body, small clippers for the bottom of feet, and scissor everything else. Probably the hard way, but the only way I can get a nice cut.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> I hope Hedy chimes in on this one! I find that I can't really do anything with the longer combs. I use the short ones for the body, small clippers for the bottom of feet, and scissor everything else. Probably the hard way, but the only way I can get a nice cut.


I never liked those plastic combs, but this is really nice. His hair isn't that long all over, so for now, it is just evening it out. 

You do a fantastic job on Georgie.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, I don't use the plastic ones...the Bravura metal ones are great. I just don't know how to get great results with the longer ones, just my weakness, others seem to do just fine! Thank you, I'm pretty happy with Georgie's cut too :thumbsup:



Sylie said:


> I never liked those plastic combs, but this is really nice. His hair isn't that long all over, so for now, it is just evening it out.
> 
> You do a fantastic job on Georgie.


----------



## Suzy B (Apr 30, 2015)

My groomer helped me but she told me to use a #40 under the comb. I'm getting better but I ordered a #7 finishing blade when it comes I'll see..........


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE the finishing blades for my Andis clipper! I wouldn't waste money on any other blade. If my clipper were cordless and didn't weigh so much, I'd love it, but the Bravura is now my go to.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I have some notes from a very good groomer that say to use a #30 blade for body with a 1" comb for a puppy cut. I would assume that if you wanted to use the 1.5" comb you would still use the #30 blade. (Don't use the clippers near the tuck up on each side.)
The #10 bad is for belly, pads and under eyes.
I have an Andis clipper and use Wahl stainless steel combs.
Have fun!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> I LOVE the finishing blades for my Andis clipper! I wouldn't waste money on any other blade. If my clipper were cordless and didn't weigh so much, I'd love it, but the Bravura is now my go to.


Lydia,
I was told to buy an Andis clipper and not to use a cordless because they don't last. I wanted the lightest weight one I could find. After researching weights, I purchased the Andis Pro Clip Excel 5-Speed. It has a cord and is very lightweight! 
I was having hand and wrist issues so it was a must to be light weight. I didn't need all the speeds but I wanted the brand with the lightest weight. I love them!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I was struggling with the cord too, I've had the Bravura over a year and rarely need to charge, do far so good!



puppydoll said:


> lydiatug said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE the finishing blades for my Andis clipper! I wouldn't waste money on any other blade. If my clipper were cordless and didn't weigh so much, I'd love it, but the Bravura is now my go to.
> ...


----------



## Suzy B (Apr 30, 2015)

I have Andis clipper with cord, my outlet is on the wall down by floor so I bring the cord up over the arm on my table. That makes it much easier for me. I don't ever clip under the eyes. Puppy cut is my first choice and the clippers make easy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Suzy B said:


> My groomer helped me but she told me to use a #40 under the comb. I'm getting better but I ordered a #7 finishing blade when it comes I'll see..........


I use the #7 on MiMi's neck and torso. It is perfect. I'm going to check the difference among the 10, 30 and 40.


----------



## Suzy B (Apr 30, 2015)

I was told the 40 is a surgical blade but with a comb it is safe. I would love to get really good at grooming.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I figured it out. The blade you use under the comb would add that much to the finished length. Perhaps using the shorter blades gives a crisper cut, I don't know. I have been wrestling with myself over this issue: There is a blade that does a one inch clip. That would be great on most of Ray's body. The problem is only Geib makes one that long, and it costs $78. So, how about all you friendly enablers talk me into it? 

I do love my Bravura Mini cordless very much. But, I was using clippers long before they came out with cordless, so when I replaced my ancient Osters I decided to go corded again. I have no problem with the cord...I guess because I am so accustomed to maneuvering that way.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylie, I use a #30 under all my guides but #10 will work but just a smidge longer. I have been using an Andis ultra edge with the wahl stainless steel clip-on guides. Works great for different dogs breeds with varying coat types. I love using the guides and saves me money on blade purchases. I only use a #5, #10 and #30. Hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had not thought of it before, but e-Bay has a huge variety of guide combs. I found a stainless steel 1" for A5 clippers for ten dollars.


----------

